# Saturday's Watch



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

This one for me.........

*1960's Lord Elgin Electronic*





































Excuse the poor photo's..... it's late, it's cold outside, I'm tired, but the wine's tasting great!

:wine:


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Back set Elgin, that's a beauty.

Hamilton for me all day.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Another Seiko for me today


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Larry, I hate that Elgin...it's rubbish. :sadwalk:

Shopping trip for me, so...


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This one today.


----------



## Rich W (Feb 3, 2008)

Zipping up and down the Solent today so it has to be.........


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Glycine Airman Special II


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

No brainer for me :lol:

Just arrived from Jot.

Johns wrist and cuff.










A great watch, so many thanks to John for his usual first class transaction


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MIKE said:


> No brainer for me :lol:
> 
> Just arrived from Jot.
> 
> ...


Nice shirt Mike


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Bathys day today.

Alasdair


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Currently wearing the G10 but will change to this soon...

*O&W M4*










A.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Wearing this 1973 Certina today but have changed the original strechy band for a steel mesh - Cheers Stu


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

not been on for ages ,nothing new here for months now all my money goes on relate sessions or on art lately but luckily i havent had to sell my collection yet so going with this today for a change.










cheers

jason.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

new arrival for me, EDOX electronic (9157 movt.)










happy Saturday all

Andy


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jaslfc5 said:


> not been on for ages ,nothing new here for months now all my money goes on relate sessions or on art lately but luckily i havent had to sell my collection yet so going with this today for a change.
> 
> cheers
> 
> jason.


Great to see you back Jas. :good:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm wearing my new LANGEL !!! More photos on a new thread on the forum.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

foztex said:


> new arrival for me, EDOX electronic (9157 movt.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :yes:

Beautiful day here in West London. Starting the day with a Doxa - my 750T Searambler










Rich

:lookaround:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> I'm wearing my new LANGEL !!! More photos on a new thread on the forum.


Another Langel! :swoon:

Well done Neal :good:

Rich


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

*Archimede Pilot Chronograph* for me today


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

MIKE said:


> No brainer for me :lol:
> 
> Just arrived from Jot.
> 
> ...


Super watch :tongue2: wear it well

Today a simple dive watch

Martin


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2008)

Nautilus 










all the best

Jan


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today.

Bertrand


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Already swapped over to this now, off out for the day so might even try to get some more outdoor pics


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

710 wants me to put up some new kitchen cupboards today, so I'm wearing this for now.










Will be wearing this one this evening.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Spotty French Yema...


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Naigator 3000 today. why does the 710 laugh when I say "it's got a touch screen you know ! "


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Still this one for now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Stowa seatime for me










paul


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

This lump of titanium today










Cheers Mal


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Going retro again.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Was going to go with my Langel, but I think 2 in 1 day would have been a bit too much for Rich :lol: , besides seeing Shawn's recent photos reminded me how good a Toshi tan looks on my 007 :yes:










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Had to go to Asda first thing 

Put this on to make it bareable B)










Swapped back to the lump when I got home 










I really must get round to taking some better photos of it


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm not wearing a watch this morning - got a hangover :bangin: and couldn't see a watch never mind read the time


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Marina Militare this morning:



















Cheers


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

cookie520 said:


> Naigator 3000 today. why does the 710 laugh when I say "it's got a touch screen you know ! "


Take it that you've managed to work out how to use the functions then - unlike me :lol:

Alasdair


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Going over my son's for a BBQ so will be wearing this beautiful Hummer. A major purchase for me!

Sorry about the seller's pic but I never seem to have enough light in my flat and I look stupid standing in the car park photographing watches.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have had this one now for 3 months and it is still only 6 seconds different from when I set it.

Love it to bits.

Roger


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Wearing this beaut for the drive home from the airport this morning...










Now on brown croc grain

Out to cut the grass on the chez moi estate so something a little more robust methinks

Haven't worn this in awhile










I must be jet-lagged - could have sworn I've posted this already :blink:


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Alexus said:


> Back set Elgin, that's a beauty.
> 
> Hamilton for me all day.


Thanks Alex.

This model was the second release from Elgin using their 725 movement.

They were only offered for sale for a very short (a few years) duration and are hard to find.

I'll post more pictures later

:rltb:


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

...Le Forban, SecuritÃ© Mer.....


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Enjoying my latest...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

JoT said:


> Glycine Airman Special II


awesome


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> Was going to go with my Langel, but I think 2 in 1 day would have been a bit too much for Rich :lol: , besides seeing Shawn's recent photos reminded me how good a Toshi tan looks on my 007 :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great combo andrew......love the tan....and that stitching is well cool


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

got this lump on now im home from work.....


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Ingersoll Sealion










1 Jewel, Swiss!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> got this lump on now im home from work.....


that is one serious looking bracelet :tongue2: , remind me again how heavy it is (to the nearest Kilogram will do) :lol:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > got this lump on now im home from work.....
> ...


500grammes :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Just sized the rubber strap my my new arrival - It's *BIG* man :lol:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> Enjoying my latest...


Now that I like a lot. :thumbsup: Always was keen on yellow watches but that is really nice.

Alasdair


----------



## Larry from Calgary (Jun 5, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> Larry, I hate that Elgin...it's rubbish. :sadwalk:


:lol: Have fun.

Finally a weekend with no snow (there was some yesterday for the drive to work) so we have a full day of yard work planned (for which I'll be watch-less) I'm off for breakfast.

Apparently I didn't post this message earlier. :huh:

Oh well then..... here is our favorite Saturday breakfast spot. Wendy makes a Mexican omelette to die for......


----------



## 8.32 (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Went out on the Suzi to get some grass seed for Caroline, had to go twice as I could only carry one box at a time :wink2: and even though the garden centre is only one & a half miles away I somehow managed to clock up over 20 miles 

Anyway I swapped from `The Lump` over to something much smaller & lighter for the ride...

*Omega Seamaster Calypso 1, cal.1337 circa early 1980s*










& have swapped again, since coming back over to this...

*HMT `Akash` 17 jewels, Made by Hindustan Machine Tools Ltd India.*


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My connection is awful today, it took hours to hook up long enough to upload one tiny pic to my server. Anyway...










Later,

William


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i think yellow also for today










bowie


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

salmonia said:


> ...Le Forban, SecuritÃ© Mer.....


I want that one


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Still got this one .. heavy night, got home at 6 after a few beers .. this stayed on my wrist happily, so it had an outing in the sunshine today!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It's baking in London today, have been out with the SD but now I'm back it's been relegated to something a lot lighter :sweatdrop:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Had a wedding today, so wore the Damasko:










Now just about to go out for the evening do, and have changed over to this one:










O&W Custom:

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

bowie said:


> i think yellow also for today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't think I've seen one of these before - cool watch :thumbsup:

How big is it (if that's not a rude question h34r: )

Rich


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Mal52 said:


> This lump of titanium today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a superb photograph Mal. Fantastic composition, colour and prop use, well done :thumbup:

Watch ain't too shabby either  .

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Oh yes I started with this one










And then fancied a splash of colour so changed to this










Cheers,

Gary


----------

